# Birds and the Home Depot



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

Last year we bought a new gate opener ($300) at Home Depot for the front gate to the bird repair center. The thing worked fine for about 6 months, then started to trip out everytime the wind blew. I adjusted it over and over and finally reached the max adjustment and it was still tripping out. So we took the thing off and went into HD because the 1 year warranty was 6 days from expiring. Not only did they give us the full credit for the thing ($300) but they let us trade it in for the next larger model and sold that to us at their cost (the girl that handled it said she loved birds) and the manager that had to sign off said he would let it go at that price for all the inconvience that we had to go through. Pretty good deal and pretty good service for a big box place. Plus we didn't even buy the thing at that store, we had bought it at another branch. Just thought I'd let you all know how we and the birds got treated in this store, so if you're buying stuff for your coop or something for your birds keep the Home Depot in mind they certainly treated us very well indeed.

NAB 

We're so happy we are dancing in our cages.










And we celebrated with a whole plate full of fresh sliced liver.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

well that is a nice thing to give credit where credit is due, I always appreciate when retail folks do a good job. I'll go to HD next trip!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks for the good feedback! I've always done better at Home Depot than I have a Lowe's.
Your babies are beautiful!!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

HD it is, then. CUTE babies!!!


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2010)

Im a home depot person too , glad they made things so much easier on you and oooo lovely babys to boot  

p.s. not a fan of liver thou


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

They (Home Depot) do a good job in my area with seeing that any orphans that arrive are gotten where they need to be as well as any little ones that take the huge plunge from their high ceilings to the floor .. no complaints from me about Home Depot as regards birds. 

Terry


----------



## Lexygurl (Jun 28, 2007)

As a Home Depot employee I am glad to hear you had such a good experience! Beautiful Owls!


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Nab,
Your pictures sure raise my spirits when they most need lifting.
Daryl


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks for sharing your story and the pics of the beautiful birds.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Home Depot has always been very good to me too. They always have fun helping me with my crazy projects (along with slightly altering cages periodically for my own use, I like to make cosplays, so it makes for some interesting problems to solve lol)

Those are some lovely owls you're caring for. 

The only thing that drives me nuts in their stores is that (at least locally) there is some kind of door alarm thing that sounds just like a cockatiel. I felt really bad once, because I mistook it for a cockatiel and saw a sign about a missing local tiel and called the people thinking maybe I had heard their bird. 
It still bugs me when I go in there--I'm always looking for the bird until I realize and make a conscious effort to quit.


----------

